# snorkel question



## twroblew (Jul 8, 2010)

hey just a stupid question but i am installing a snorkel on my 850 and was wondering do u guys leave your stock air filters in or upgrade or run it without one?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Definitely DO NOT run it without one. I run a UNI, seems to do a good job of keepin the dirt out of where it doesnt belong. I ran stock filters on my old bike. Its up to you if you want to upgrade or stay stock...but just keep the filter in there man, otherwise your suckin dust and such straight into the motor.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I run a notoil filter does good for me but keep that filter in there or by by motor.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am still running my stock air filter with no problems but am about to switch to a UNI


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Never run any engine without an air filter...even for a short time. An aftermarket filter can give you as good filtering as the OEM or better along with better performance. Unifilter, Twinair and K&N and very popular aftermarkets.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I run a UNI in mine. And it's been great !!! I have heard that the k&n will let SOME dust in the motor and if you go with it you probably need to run a prefilter with it..


----------



## twroblew (Jul 8, 2010)

i just finished my snorkels tonight i am going to let them dry are there any good ways to test them before i go balls deep?


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

put your hand over the intake if it stalls you should be good


----------



## bpark00 (Apr 16, 2010)

does anyone have any new tips or new pictures for snorkeling my 850 popo having a little trouble


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bpark00 said:


> does anyone have any new tips or new pictures for snorkeling my 850 popo having a little trouble


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2047


Whole thread for it above in the how to section....


----------

